# Count down to Beer, Bonfires and Huge Cats!!!!!



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

I must be crazy to be dreaming of cat fishing in the middle of Spring Snow Season But I cant wait much longer.

Anyone else getting the itch for catfish hunting???


----------

